# Pigments 3 different from manual?



## Bman70 (Sep 24, 2021)

I downloaded what I think is the newest Pigments manual to learn about Pigments 3. In the manual on page 114, it shows this wonderful routing dropdown for each oscillator: 




This answered my question, so I opened Pigments 3 with excitement, but I can't find the dropdown menu. I'm only seeing an Output section that looks like this (for each Engine): 




It just looks different, but maybe I'm missing something. If not, where can I find the routing shown in the manual? Thanks


----------



## Pier (Sep 24, 2021)

I don't own Pigments but maybe that was moved to the effects section?


----------



## Whywhy (Sep 24, 2021)

Filter drop down menu is only for the utility engine/osc.


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 24, 2021)

Whywhy said:


> Filter drop down menu is only for the utility engine/osc.


You're right, thanks! Was doing a search and found that page without seeing the Utility part. Now I just need to find out how to make the 1 & 2 Engines bypass the filters, instead of just choosing a mix.


----------



## Whywhy (Sep 24, 2021)

You could use one bypass filter, in parallel mode and route the osc to this filter.


----------

